# Bottled my 1st Skeeter Pee :)



## BIGJEFF (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm pretty proud of my self, it's my first "from scratch" wine, the result tastes and looks awsome IMO


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 20, 2010)

It is a great feeling of accomplishment. You'll find yourself just starring at them. Pat yourself on the back.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome job. They look good. Now whats next?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks!!

Next:

orange wine is starting to clear nicely...
there's also the blueberry wine relaxing in it's demi-john...
and I got a batch of blueberry "purple pee" going and some hard ice tea.

OH! I almost forgot my everything wine in secondary and a kit of white Zinfadel fermenting...

Working hard to fill up that wine rack!


----------



## CrazyCajun (Oct 20, 2010)

you should come for a trip to Cold Lake with a bottle of every kind!!


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 20, 2010)

CrazyCajun said:


> you should come for a trip to Cold Lake with a bottle of every kind!!



You never know...It's in my posting preferences


----------



## gesnipes (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice color, and I like the label.

I'm making my first batch of Skeeter Pee. It took me about 5 days to get the darn stuff going, but after bumping up the temp to 75 degrees, and working introducing a starter, it is boiling like a kettle.

I can't wait till mine looks like yours. Did you keep it dry, or did you back sweeten?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 21, 2010)

gesnipes said:


> Very nice color, and I like the label.
> 
> I'm making my first batch of Skeeter Pee. It took me about 5 days to get the darn stuff going, but after bumping up the temp to 75 degrees, and working introducing a starter, it is boiling like a kettle.
> 
> I can't wait till mine looks like yours. Did you keep it dry, or did you back sweeten?



I followed de original recipe to a T, backsweeted with 6 cups of sugar...
I started my seconsd one with a blueberry slurry, I'm tempted to bs it with blueberry syrup...


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 21, 2010)

They look great. Don't let too many friends get a taste of it; you'll keep bugging you for more. The blueberry slurry and syrup should make for a very nice drink. Let me know how it turns out.


----------

